# choice of clears/ do they all suck?



## crownislandpainting (Nov 29, 2010)

shouts out to you working fathers out there on fathers day.
Anyone spraying varathane's diamond floor finish in gloss as clear of choice for trim package followed by the satin. Seems like lots of clears are constantly being reformulated and ten reappearing as new and improved. The Diamond Varathane has been around forever and is friendly to the user. 
Anyone used this clear for production work?


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

I haven't used varathane, Ive been trying out the kemaqua plus from SW lately works pretty good, my usual system was with BM staysclear with good results, the kem aqua touches up and sands really nice very quickly, last night I had 2 doors that were on back order just showed up, 3 coats sanded between coats and hung in several hours, pretty nice product


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been using it for years, though I should probably say I use the floor product, not the regular. Holds up to moisture problems so much better, has a thicker consistency, sands nicely, and is damn near bullet-proof. Have used it in medical and dental offices where multiple daily wipe-downs with a disinfectant solution is the norm. Probably my go-to WB clear.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

How well does it stick to oil stains and with how long of a dry on the stain? Any fisheyes over the stains after a 1 night daytime, ever?


----------



## crownislandpainting (Nov 29, 2010)

*wb clear*



Wolfgang said:


> I've been using it for years, though I should probably say I use the floor product, not the regular. Holds up to moisture problems so much better, has a thicker consistency, sands nicely, and is damn near bullet-proof. Have used it in medical and dental offices where multiple daily wipe-downs with a disinfectant solution is the norm. Probably my go-to WB clear.


I think I read on an earlier post of yours about a couple of coats of gloss diamond floor varathane followed by satin as a last finish coat similar to the older way of laying down a few coats of gloss oil varnish as a prime coat cause it penetrates best without the flatteners. 
*Wonder if it will spray as is through my 390 aaa?* Not sure I want to use my hvlp gravity gun for my whole trim package..
been spraying 50/50 shellac - methyl hydrate as my sealer on the fir followed by spraying 2 coats oil wiping stain i part stain -3 parts laquer thinner. after 24 hours i was then spraying my clears without any barrier coat and no problems.
As with Deans question.... have you had any reactions using the wb varathane next day over an oil stain?
Thanks for the info.:thumbup:


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

DeanV said:


> How well does it stick to oil stains and with how long of a dry on the stain? Any fisheyes over the stains after a 1 night daytime, ever?


 I'm not sure if this is refering to the kemaqua plus or the varathane, if it is about the kemaqua I have not had any fisheye, I have even touched up stain on small areas and even whole panels and finished them within an hour with no ill effects, I can't even find the areas after install


----------

